# Nav's Dream



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Cyclingnews has a small bit on Nathan O'Neill's Dream HP:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2005/probikes/?id=oneill_navigators_colnago
Those Stella Azzurra cranks add a nice touch. Note the re-badged Deda Newton bar as well.
Lots more Colnagos in the pro peloton this year: Rabobank, Domina Vacanze, Navigators, Panaria, and of course Landbowkredit-Colnago. That's a big step up from last year, especially considering the size of the two ProTour teams.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks for the link to the article.*

Good eye spotting the rebadged Newton bar.It took me a second to catch the blacked out Newton name.Wonder why they opted to use the Thompson post over the carbon Colnago seatpin? I think the Thompson setback post is one of the ugliest offered.
Anyway,thanks for the read.I should be getting my Geo schemed Dream HP in about 8wks.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I think Thomson is a sponsor carried over from before Navigators rode Colnagos, when they were on Litespeed. I'm a big fan of Thomson posts - bombproof, easily and infinitely adjustable, and lighter than most carbon posts. In fact, I'm building up a Look right now that came with a carbon Look Ergopost 2 which I'm swapping out for a Thomson. Saves 40gms  but really I'm doing it b/c I don't like the shape of the Look. Ahh, vanity. But I use the zero setback Thomson - I'll agree that their setback post is a little odd-looking.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*The bent look takes some getting used to.*

Once over the hurdle, many love the Thomson. Isn't it also quite obvious that the stem is a FSA? I wonder why the 4-5 degrees extra rise would matter since the bar is pretty low anyways.



SPINDAWG said:


> Good eye spotting the rebadged Newton bar.It took me a second to catch the blacked out Newton name.Wonder why they opted to use the Thompson post over the carbon Colnago seatpin? I think the Thompson setback post is one of the ugliest offered.
> Anyway,thanks for the read.I should be getting my Geo schemed Dream HP in about 8wks.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I've got two bikes equipped with Thompson seatpins*

Just not the ones with the setback.I agree they are definately a set it and forget it type post and will practically last forever. I too swap them from bike to bike and is a brand I will always turn to when needing a post,just not when I need a some seback.
Since you already have the black Sharpie out surely you could just blacken out the Colnago's emblems and apply the Thompson name couldn't you? I'm only kidding by the way,just so you know!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, I'm giving the Thomson post a try and yes with set back. May be ugly but the masterpiece version comes in the 28.0 diam required and will give me the needed clearance for my trusty turbomatic from hitting. The more I look at it, its becoming pretty sexy (no beer involved)


----------

